# Google hilft bei Spam-und Phishing-Bekämpfung



## Newsfeed (8 Januar 2011)

Von Beginn an unterstützte Google-Mail Signierstandards wie DKIM, die bei der Bewertung der elektronischen Nachrichten helfen sollen. Nun stellt das Unternehmen diese Funktion allen Google-Apps-Kunden zur Verfügung. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

